# Tortoise Forum FaceBook Group



## Zik (Jun 1, 2012)

I've noticed that there's only a fan page of Tortoise Forum on FaceBook, I wanted to have an extended communication with the community so I created a FaceBook group for Tortoise Forum. I am not trying to steal copyrights, patents, reputation or anything. I would gladly pass the ownership of the group to an admin/moderator. I just want to us (Tortoise Forum members) to have a group on FaceBook.

Here's the link guys. -> Tortoise Forum FB Group


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 1, 2012)

Umm, hate to break it to ya, but I' pretty sure TFO already has a FB page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tortoise-Forum/111527622226411


----------



## Zik (Jun 1, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Umm, hate to break it to ya, but I' pretty sure TFO already has a FB page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tortoise-Forum/111527622226411



Yep, I know that TFO already has a fan page, it was also mentioned in my first post that I am aware of the fan page. But some active FB users like me find it more convenient to have a casual convo on FB groups (not a fan page).


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 1, 2012)

[inserts foot in mouth] Oops...sorry for not reading your entire OP.


----------



## Zik (Jun 1, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> [inserts foot in mouth] Oops...sorry for not reading your entire OP.



Nothing to worry about, Michael.


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 1, 2012)

I think that this is a great idea!


----------



## Zik (Jun 1, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> I think that this is a great idea!



Thank you, Claudia. It was nice chatting with you earlier, it feels nice to meet new friends that share common interests.


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool, another group to add.... Thanks


----------



## Jacob (Jun 1, 2012)

Great idea, i think some members communicate over fb, but I DOUBT WE HAVE A GROUP


----------



## Zik (Jun 1, 2012)

DixieParadise said:


> Cool, another group to add.... Thanks



Yeah, join up. It's every member's group. Let's thank TFO. 



Jacob said:


> Great idea, i think some members communicate over fb, but I DOUBT WE HAVE A GROUP



Join up, Jacob.


----------



## Zik (Jun 2, 2012)

11 members so far.  

Calling out all TFO members that are active in FB, please join us in FB!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2012)

Zik said:


> 11 members so far.
> 
> Calling out all TFO members that are active in FB, please join us in FB!



That's a great start!


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 2, 2012)

Put in a request to Join.


----------



## Zik (Jun 2, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> That's a great start!



Yes it is, I hope we grow bigger on FB, so we both have communication here in forums and Facebook. 



Kerryann said:


> Put in a request to Join.



There is, KerryAnn. 

_________________________________________________________

14 members and counting. For those who have FB accounts, please join. 
TFO Facebook Group


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 2, 2012)

16 members!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> 16 members!


----------



## terryo (Jun 2, 2012)

I put in a request to join....I think.


----------



## Zik (Jun 2, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> 16 members!



20 now. 



terryo said:


> I put in a request to join....I think.



We accept every person who sent a request to join, what's your name in FB?


----------



## Angi (Jun 2, 2012)

I put in a request...if excepted, I should be 21


----------



## pugsandkids (Jun 2, 2012)

Love it, requesting now!


----------



## Zik (Jun 3, 2012)

Angi said:


> I put in a request...if excepted, I should be 21



Yup, you're already in the group. 



pugsandkids said:


> Love it, requesting now!



Go go. All requests will be accepted. 

____________________________________________

Wow! 30 members now!


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 3, 2012)

31 members!


----------



## Zik (Jun 3, 2012)

33 members!


----------



## Mert (Jun 3, 2012)

Put my request in!


----------



## Zik (Jun 3, 2012)

Mert said:


> Put my request in!



Done, Mert. You are the 34th.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 3, 2012)

My look how the number is growing!


----------



## Zik (Jun 3, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> My look how the number is growing!



Have you joined already, Jacqui?


----------



## dmmj (Jun 3, 2012)

How do we know if our request went through? I am a face book newb


----------



## Blakem (Jun 3, 2012)

dmmj said:


> How do we know if our request went through? I am a face book newb



If you clicked "join" then it should have went through. Zik will have to sign in and add you.


----------



## Zik (Jun 4, 2012)

dmmj said:


> How do we know if our request went through? I am a face book newb



You should be able to see "Tortoise Forum" on the left portion of your screen in Facebook, I approved everyone who put in a request.  

It has a plant icon beside the name "Tortoise Forum", hope that helps.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 4, 2012)

Zik said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > My look how the number is growing!
> ...



Nope, not yet.


----------



## Zik (Jun 4, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Nope, not yet.



When will you put in a request to join?


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 4, 2012)

some time


----------



## Zik (Jun 4, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> some time



Okay, Jacqui.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 4, 2012)

Great another way to waste time on the internet.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol @ Dmmj.. I think this is wonderful. A joined community. Thanks for thinking this up Zik.


----------



## Zik (Jun 5, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Great another way to waste time on the internet.



Hahaha yeah, another added time-killer. 




Vishnu2 said:


> Lol @ Dmmj.. I think this is wonderful. A joined community. Thanks for thinking this up Zik.



Thank you, Vishnu.


----------



## Zik (Jun 7, 2012)

Active FB members, come join us too. 40 members now.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 7, 2012)

It's really active


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't do Facebook.


----------



## Zik (Jun 9, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> It's really active



Yep, it sure is. 



emysemys said:


> I don't do Facebook.



Aww.  Make one, Emys. We want you there.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 13, 2012)

I've just been taking a look at this group and some of you seriously need to work on your Privacy Settings... you are sharing far too much information with the world for your own good.

By day I work in IT support and I'm a CEOP Ambassador. I spend a lot of time working in schools with young people and the adults who work with them, showing them how to stay safe online.

This Suggested Facebook Privacy Settings Guide is an easy to follow step-by-step document that will help you to get them right. It's updated regularly to keep up with the ever changing settings.


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 17, 2012)

51 Members! And some great photos!


----------



## Idusa (Jun 19, 2012)

I've applied to your group....Beeing a student I finde pleanty of time for FB'ing ;-) Don't tell anyone


----------



## Zik (Sep 16, 2012)

All requests confirmed. 80 members and counting, join up.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 16, 2012)

Darn it you shouldn't have let me know about this... I'm supposed to be writing a 6 page paper right now and now that I know there's a FB page? Way to go


----------



## Zik (Oct 15, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Darn it you shouldn't have let me know about this... I'm supposed to be writing a 6 page paper right now and now that I know there's a FB page? Way to go



Haha, sorry about that buddy.  

101 members, lookin' good! Join up guys.


----------



## Matilda's Mom (Nov 30, 2012)

Just 'liked' the fan page and joined the group. I'm a new tortoise owner and am thrilled that there are so many well informed, enthusiastic tortoise lovers around! I'm so pleased to have found this forum!


----------



## rosebice (Jan 13, 2013)

I love this idea, I belong to a mobile grooming group and it's great!


----------



## immayo (Jan 13, 2013)

I just joined the FB page a few days ago!


----------



## Rover15 (Jan 13, 2013)

165 plus me XD


----------



## terryo (Jan 14, 2013)

I forgot all about it until I read this thread again. I had to post something!


----------



## Zik (May 23, 2013)

256! 

Everyday is tortoise day.


----------



## theelectraco (May 23, 2013)

Just by briefly looking at it, it doesn't seem like all the people on their actually use our forum. So,e yes, but some may have stumbled upon it some other way.To me it also doesn't really hold up to the tortoise forum standards. The first thing I saw was a giant sulcata in a tank, and a badly pyramided radiated. I also didn't see any references to the forum itself besides the cover photo. It should have posts encouraging people to join, recommendations, etc.. It doesn't represent what tfo stands for.






These are the first pics that pop up, and all the comments are ' how beautiful' etc...it should really be a private group for tfo members only.


----------



## Zik (May 23, 2013)

It's a Facebook group page for Tortoise Forum members, topics can be anything under the sun. It's a place where people can have fun and chill, post their turtles and tortoises photos for them and others to appreciate. Even if it is possible to put categories/sections/sub-sections in that FB group, it wouldn't happen. Because that would defeat the purpose of having the TF Forum. 

In more than a week from now, that FB page will turn 1 year old already. Majority of the people there enjoy their daily visits and I think they go there to relax and simply look at what others have to share that are chelonian-related. It has become a daily routine of some people(including me) to go there, expect and appreciate what others have to share.
Btw, you are not required nor obliged to join that FB group, so if you think that it is not a good place. Then no worries, your opinion will be respected.

God bless,
Zik


----------



## theelectraco (May 23, 2013)

If its a Facebook page for TFO members, then why can anyone join? Why aren't their references to the forum? Why isn't anyone holding the users accountable for improper care instead of saying how cute their deformed ill maintained tortoises look. If you are going to use the Tortoise Forum name, than the page should emulate what the forums stand for. That might as well be called " Tortoise Fan Page" Bcecause that is all it really is. Unfortunately most of the seasoned forum members don't even use Facebook and cannot provide their expertise to the fb page users but I'm pretty sure they would agree with me that that page should be monitored and held to the same standards the forums are.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 23, 2013)

Professionally, I am unable to partake in The Facebook. My satisfaction is fulfilled in the â€œpretend chat2" in the off topic chit chat section of TFO proper. Have fun folks and post link-invites to TFO on your local Craigslist.


----------



## Zik (May 23, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> Just by briefly looking at it, it doesn't seem like all the people on their actually use our forum. So,e yes, but some may have stumbled upon it some other way.To me it also doesn't really hold up to the tortoise forum standards. The first thing I saw was a giant sulcata in a tank, and a badly pyramided radiated. I also didn't see any references to the forum itself besides the cover photo. It should have posts encouraging people to join, recommendations, etc.. It doesn't represent what tfo stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I've attached screenshots of those 2 photos that you are referring to. I don't see any comments/statements that are even close to compliments. 

Anyway, I honestly don't know what to say. If you want me to shut down or take down the page, ask an Admin/Moderator to tell me then I would do it. Sorry for the inconvenience that I have caused.


----------



## theelectraco (May 23, 2013)

Zik said:


> theelectraco said:
> 
> 
> > Just by briefly looking at it, it doesn't seem like all the people on their actually use our forum. So,e yes, but some may have stumbled upon it some other way.To me it also doesn't really hold up to the tortoise forum standards. The first thing I saw was a giant sulcata in a tank, and a badly pyramided radiated. I also didn't see any references to the forum itself besides the cover photo. It should have posts encouraging people to join, recommendations, etc.. It doesn't represent what tfo stands for.
> ...





I wasn't quoting exact words and was too lazy to go back to that miserable excuse for a group to get the exact wording. Here is the picture I was referring to.

if that's all you have as reasoning to label me ' indecent, insensible, and basically a liar ' then go for it, it's the Internet and not everyone needs to be literal in every word typed. Why is no one comments saying how these tortoises are not being cared for properly? For the third time, where are the tfo references in the TORTOISE FORUM group.? Thanks for the suggestion, I will def forward the page to Josh so he can make his own judgement on it. Your opinion of me is really meaningless, so you can make it whatever you want. If you agree that that page lives up to the tfo name then you obviously don't spend much time posting in the forum, (which you don't) and shouldnt be running the page.


Oh yah it's real "Nice!" That 3 large tortoises live in what looks to be a 6x3 tank, with no hide,water bowls, space, etc... When ransoms are viewing that group and see those images and confirmation from other people that they are 'nice, doing a good job taking car of their pet, or whatever wording it may be' it sends the wrong image to people and that's why there are so many neglected tortoises.


----------



## Josh (May 23, 2013)

This has gotten way out of hand. Zik started the group for fun and he and I both have added everyone and anyone who was interested. Not every member who joins here starts with care up to the standards of our community but most who stick around do - that's what makes TFO great. We don't have time to patrol everything posted on Facebook, nor should we have to.
Getting upset at Zik - who has zero control over others' tortoises - isn't going to help anyone. It's going to discourage the guy who tried to help spread the TFO culture. What we should be doing is posting on the FB group encouraging people to come here and see what we're all about. We have infinitely more to offer than FB and we can show them that!


----------

